# The Journey



## Rob_Broad (Mar 21, 2002)

We have made several references in here in the Kenpo/Kempo area about the The Journey, so I am starting this thread for everyone to know a little more about the book and so people can give their opinions of it.

As the cover of the book says it is, "The Oral Histories of 24 of the most proficient American Kenpoists of Today."  First off in my opinion the artwork is amazing, each of the 24 biographies has a portrait by Ed Parker Jr. and that alone make it worth the price.  Even better in my opinion is the biographies are in the words of the people they are about.  It is a great book very inspirational.

The book features: Doreen Cogliandro, Dennis Conatser, Skip Hancock, Brian Hawkins, Dave Hebler, Sean Kelley, Steve LaBounty, Bob Liles, Paul Mills, Michael Robert Pick, Richard "Huk" Palanas, Vic LeRoux, Rainer Schulte, John Sepulvada, Jeff Speakman, Chuck Sullivan, Dian Tanaka, Larry Tatum, Frank Trejo, Gilbert Velez, Lee Wedlake, Bob White, Donnie Williams, Steve Muhammad, Joe Hyams(who wrote the foreword).

I hope you enjoy the book as much as I do.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes its a great but and as a student of one of the 24 kenpoists I thought it was neat to find out things that were never learned in my years of studying.  I have noticed each has their own special story and a neat saying or quote that represents them as individuals.    To bad it came so many years after Mr Parkers death.


----------



## nathan_sau (Mar 21, 2002)

i think the book is fantastic and the art work absolutly brilliant.
It is great to read about all of these amazing people and their own journeys that led them to the present day. Especially for someone like me that lives on the **** end of the world who possible cant really have the chance to meet them in person. You are all very fortunate to have such a collarge of wealth at your fingertips.

I am extremely jealous!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 21, 2002)

You know the journey has several contacts in the back on the 24 kenpoists.  Perhaps you should contact then and see if any of the seminars are headed your way.  Im sure they would be as happy to meet you as you would them.  Stay positive


----------



## Kirk (Mar 21, 2002)

I'd love to have a copy of that book autographed by each person
in it.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 21, 2002)

u could if u go to the seminars and internationals.  u never know good luck


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 22, 2002)

Very good book I thought, very insperational reading about these people.   

:asian:


----------



## clapping_tiger (Mar 22, 2002)

The book is awesome and also a great inspiration.  I got the book from my wife at a time when my training started to hit a slow point. I am sure we all have those times when you dont get into the school as much as you should and start to make excuses for not going to class.  Well after I read this book, the fire was lit once again, and burned brighter and stronger than ever before. Now I am helping out with classes, reading everything I can get my hands on and trying out new things.  I never had any intentions of quitting, I want to get that straight, but I hit a soft spot, and this book made me realize that I was on a journey of my own, and no one but myself would be responsible for the path I chose to take.  I highly recommend this book to anyone regardless of style.


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 23, 2002)

I am reading it for the first time, and I love it. The art work by Mr. Parker jr. is second to none, and each and every story is not only fascinating but also inspirational.

Thank you Nathan_sau for loaning me the book, I will now have to get out and buy my own copy.

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## brentb (Mar 23, 2002)

I just picked up a copy at a recent Kenpo Camp, and was lucky enough to have it autographed by Ms. Doreen Cogliandro, an 8th Degree Black belt that was giving a seminar at the camp and whom is featured in the book.

Her story is very inspirational, and I agree this is a great book for anyone to read, whatever their type of training may be.

So far I've only had a chance to read Ms. Cogliandro's (because I had the priviledge of meeting her), Dennis Conatser's (because my instructor has mentioned him, and I know he's a frequent poster here at martialtalk) and started Larry Tatum's (because I love his instructional tapes).

This is going to be a great read. Hopefully I'll get the chance to meet more of these 24 people in the future, and lots more that didn't make it into the first book.

I highly recommend this book. Its well worth the money.

take care
Brent


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

It certainly is nice to see the kind comments from you all concerning the book.  Many of you have expressed  a desire to obtain an autograph for your book, well you do have a few choices...

1) go to a Seminar where the individuals are and get the book signed....
2) mail the book to each individual and ask for a signature (I'm sure all would be glad to do that) include reverse postage.
OR
3) E~MAIL OR WRITE EACH and ask for an autograph in a return email or send a stamped addressed return envelope in which the honoree can autograph a piece of plain  paper and you can insert it into "your Journey" until you can get your actual book signed. 

How Bout that for an option!!  (E~graphs or Mail~Graphs)  LOL...... make sure you let everyone know where it came from please.

Love ya all!!

The Emperor, aka Goldendragon7, aka Mr. C, aka Big D, 

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 23, 2002)

I'll have to get mine in the mail ASAP to you Mr. C..err I mean Emperor...err I mean Goldendragon.  Wow, you have more aliases than I do :rofl: :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

Ahhhhh but all are  reveled so you know who you are talking to......... hee hee

I forgot SoHi!
:asian:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 23, 2002)

Sohi say eat rice crinkle!  Kick very fast!!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 23, 2002)

On my Bookshelf.  I was lucky enough to get it signed by four of the subjects (Planas, Cogliandro, Tanaka, Trejo) at Jeff Blay's camp in New York last summer. 

I have yet to have to opportunity to get Mr Big Golden Emperior D Dragon to sign it for me    , but I am hoping to get many signatures next year when the IKC comes to Buffaloo.  Ms Cogliandro is hosting it and I am hoping to be there.  

Revere Karate Academy 

IKC - 2003 

I have only read about half the book so far, mostly just the seniors I am familiar with.  Of course the above mentioned Dragon fella, was the first chapter I read.

I hope there will be other volumes with many more stories to come.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

Last I heard Bleecker was scraping the whole project.  Unfortunate and sad.  so hold on to the books you have there may not be anymore.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 23, 2002)

After seeing some of the postings on another forum, alot of people were cyring about this person not being in or that person.
Interesting though that he was saying most of BS was from their students not the individuals.   


:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *After seeing some of the postings on another forum, alot of people were cyring about this person not being in or that person.
> Interesting though that he was saying most of BS was from their students not the individuals.
> ...



many were asked to provide their story but they did not respond.  Instead of people whining that so and so wasn't inthe book the should ask so and so why they didn't provide their own info.  Some of the people who were not in the book have no concerns with sharing unless you are part of their little world.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

But it goes a little deeper than that.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *But it goes a little deeper than that. *



It always does, but mine is a simple answer without  airing dirty laundry.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 24, 2002)

I hope it all works out.  Sometimes things work themselves out with time.

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

After reading the journey a couple times, I have to say my favorite bio is that of Doreen Cogliandro.  It is so inspirirng and then when I met her recently I knew there was much more to her than some pretty words in a book.  She has a gusto for life and kenpo that is truly inspiring.

There was also this one guy in there with a pretty neat fro on page 187 that scared me a little.  I wonder what he is doing these days, probably hard time somewhere.


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 24, 2002)

I did like Mr Conatsers bio because it starts out, "I grew up in Denver in the small suburb of Arvata". I live in Denver, but I've never heard of Arvata. I do know where Arvada is, small suburb just west of me and not too far from the karate school I help teach at. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Sorry had throw that in there GD!!! 
Maybe that's how they spelled it in the 30's  

I also liked Mr. Wedlake's bio (have to suck up to my instructor's instructor)

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 24, 2002)

Much of the book was done via phone and tape-recording then transcribed to print.  I caught the misspelling but the corrected version missed the press!!  I will be corrected if there ever are future reprints of the book.  :shrug: 


:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *After reading the journey a couple times, I have to say my favorite bio is that of Doreen Cogliandro.  It is so inspirirng and then when I met her recently I knew there was much more to her than some pretty words in a book.  She has a gusto for life and kenpo that is truly inspiring.
> 
> There was also this one guy in there with a pretty neat fro on page 187 that scared me a little.  I wonder what he is doing these days, probably hard time somewhere. *



That's cool!   I heard that Huk's seminars are just super, but
outside of the teaching hours, he prefers not to discuss kenpo.
Major bummer to us newbies!


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Much of the book was done via phone and tape-recording then transcribed to print.  I caught the misspelling but the corrected version missed the press!!  I will be corrected if there ever are future reprints of the book.  :shrug:
> 
> ...



If it's not too personal, what was the illness that forced you to move, and have you ever thought of moving back?
It's not nearly as hot here, but it does get cold sometimes.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 24, 2002)

I walked home from watching a movie at the church (St. Anne's) in which I was sweating when I left the church hall, took off my sweater and caught a cold walking home.  For several days I  had a sore throat and didn't drink any water..... until I went to pee and blood came shooting out..... I screamed and called my mother and she rushed me down to the hospital... my kidneys shut down.   That was scary.... was in the hospital for 6 weeks.  When I finally got out they told my parents I should move the wet climate would not be good for me.  so in 1963 we moved to Arizona.

thats it.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 24, 2002)

Mr. C,

       My copy of the Journey got ripped off before I could even
look at it  ... I plan on buying it again soon.  Does your story
tell us why you got into m.a. (what made ya do it?) .  If not,
is that something you can share with us here?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 24, 2002)

May I inquire wrote the book and who the publisher is?


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 24, 2002)

Tom Bleeker put the book together I believe, Gilderoy Publications.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *May I inquire wrote the book and who the publisher is? *



The Journey: 
by Tom Bleecker, Joe Hyams

Paperback - 326 pages 
Gilderoy Publications; ISBN: 0965313247


----------



## Kirk (Mar 24, 2002)

Ooops, sorry Klondike .. we must've replied around the same time.


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 24, 2002)

Your just working too hard to get that black belt!!       :rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Your just working too hard to get that black belt!!       :rofl:
> 
> ...



Hmmm seems like somebody else is working for it if they have to point it out.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 24, 2002)

found out. My mindless ramblings have led you to this discovery, ehh!! 

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

Thats how I got to where I am today in every aspect of my life!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Tom Bleecker and the honorees wrote the book.  He sent out a questionnaire and all filled in the blanks followed by a phone tape session.  then Tom transcribed what was on the tape and put it into print and then his publishing company...... Gilderoy published the book along with a forward by Joe Hyams.
:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 25, 2002)

It's too bad they won't be doing a sequal, unless something changes.       


:asian:


----------



## vincefuess (Mar 25, 2002)

I have yet to peruse, or buy the book!!  I shall!

D'OH!!!!!

Vince


----------



## Ronin (Mar 28, 2002)

Anyone have a favorite journey story?


----------



## nathan_sau (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *It certainly is nice to see the kind comments from you all concerning the book.  Many of you have expressed  a desire to obtain an autograph for your book, well you do have a few choices...
> 
> ...


:asian: 





I have a BETTER idea, how about yourself and the other great masters come to Australia and sign my book for me in person and do a little seminar.

Respectfully
Nathan_sau


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 29, 2002)

Love to come back down under!  Set it up and call me.

 

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 29, 2002)

And don't forget your new kenpo buddy in Denver  :rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Love to come back down under!  Set it up and call me.
> 
> ...



Mr. C, has Master Monea been in contact with you or vice versa yet? If there is no joy there, I happen to be on fairly good speaking terms with the head of AKKSA, and I might suggest it to him, as long as there are no political hang ups(if you know what I mean..)


--Dave

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 30, 2002)

I know of or have no political problems with anyone Down Under.   The only 2 individuals that I know are Baron Jon Van Wijk (Sidney) and Lois Tomson (may have a different last name now)(Melborne) who used to be my student.

But I am on good terms with all as far as I know.  I know of no struggles etc.  

I'm a free agent just spreadin' the word. LOL

:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I know of or have no political problems with anyone Down Under.   The only 2 individuals that I know are Baron Jon Van Wijk (Sidney) and Lois Tomson (may have a different last name now)(Melborne) who used to be my student.
> 
> ...



Do you know if Lois Tomson teaches, at all. If so would you have any contact details for her. 

Have you been in touch with Master Monea yet, because I know he is trying to bring as many people as possible out here for seminars this year. I for one would be absolutely blown away to be at one of your seminars. I know a few others who would enjoy the experience as much as I.

Also I would love to know what you happen to think of Mr. van Wijk.

I have found so far that other high ranking individuals feel in a fairly similar way to me, with regards to him.

--Dave
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 31, 2002)

That she does teach...... but that is rumor....... I would be surprised if she didn't to tell you the truth.  I have not spoken to her in about 10 years or so.  I do know her ex husband and he has her contact numbers if you would like them.   He lives close to me.  Let me know.



:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *That she does teach...... but that is rumor....... I would be surprised if she didn't to tell you the truth.  I have not spoken to her in about 10 years or so.  I do know her ex husband and he has her contact numbers if you would like them.   He lives close to me.  Let me know. *



Boy, you sure get around ... you know everybody! 
That rocks, in my book!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 31, 2002)

why that should surprise you?    Most top people in their chosen fields if they are worth a damn know all the main or key players and have worked with them at some point.  There are very few of the "who's who" of Kenpo that I don't know or that don't know me.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *why that should surprise you?    Most top people in their chosen fields if they are worth a damn know all the main or key players and have worked with them at some point.  There are very few of the "who's who" of Kenpo that I don't know or that don't know me.: *




I consider my instructor to be very knowledgeable, yet humble.
He's definitely note one of the "who's who".  Yet you know him
too.  I can definitely go with the fact that those that are tops
in their fields know each other, but Australia's a long ways away!
I guess in my typical Ugly American thinking, I was surprised
that you knew SO MANY so distant!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 1, 2002)

You did know that I traveled with Mr. Parker to Austrailia along with Frank Trejo and Lee Wedlake, as well as going to England a couple of times with Mr. Parker, the Engilsh trip is when I got to know my friend Skip Hancock pretty well..... we spent a lot of hours together!

:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *That she does teach...... but that is rumor....... I would be surprised if she didn't to tell you the truth.  I have not spoken to her in about 10 years or so.  I do know her ex husband and he has her contact numbers if you would like them.   He lives close to me.  Let me know.
> 
> ...



Yes Sir, I am letting you know! If you could get me a contact number, I would be very grateful. My step son is interested in training American Kenpo again, but not under our original instructor. At the moment I am happy, just doing what I am doing.
Thank You.

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 4, 2002)

If you look at the cover of the "The Journey" you'll not only see Ed Parker Jr's fantastic artwork but when looking closely you'll see that in that artwork is a watermark of his Dad's face, the late SGM Ed Parker.

If you look even more there is another face watermarked into the picture along with Ed Parker.

:wavey:
:idunno:
:iws:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Well Kirk you will be even more surprised about the long-distance antics of GoldenDragon when you find out more about him. He isn't stuck on the 'who's who' of the M A world either you know.  He is very kind and supportive to all kinds of people the world over, although personally, I think he is developing a particular penchant for Canadians, LOL!  There are so many truly awesome , intelligent and wise Americans that seem to get tarred with the same Anti-American brush, which is hard to avoid in some countries such as Canada, where Anti-Americanism is a National Sport.  IMHO  His Eminence, GoldenDragon, is a "Virtual International Man of Mystery."   He ain't just any old ordinary garden-variety Yank, eh?       :asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *If you look at the cover of the "The Journey" you'll not only see Ed Parker Jr's fantastic artwork but when looking closely you'll see that in that artwork is a watermark of his Dad's face, the late SGM Ed Parker.
> 
> ...



I have looked and looked and I must be blind cause I just don't see it  

Gou, what's the russian under your name mean? I figure it's something about Systema, and how's the training going?

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 4, 2002)

Sokoli Stalina is the style of Systema I have been studying. In Russian there are various groups that teach and study Systema. Systema is almost the same as saying "Karate" in that it's a generic catch phrase. Over here in North America there is very little systema so they can easily say Systema and people think of one style. However, R.O.S.S. is a style of systema as well, except that they call it R.O.S.S.

Sokoli Stalina is the style that the spetsnaz unit that Vlad and and his teacher Mikhail train in. Mikhail was taught by one of Stalin's bodyguards and Vlad was a Spetsnaz trainer for the elite force. Sokoli Stalina literally translated means "Stalin's Falcons" and the style was created for the personal bodyguards to Stalin and later also became the top unit for the highest risk missions. The first time I saw and understood what Vlad was doing I knew I was going to start training in it but wasn't aware it would start to take over as it has started to do.

A little story related to me was during the Soviet era when they were at war with Afghanistan. The Afghani's took over the Soviet embassy. They brought the Spetsnaz in and they kidnapped one of the terrorists. They cut his head off and sent it back to the rest in a bag with a note telling them to surrender. The terrorists did. Now that's my kind of negotiating.

So I have been very busy as of late trying to get more of this facinating art and system. Aside from that I have also been accompanying friends to Kenpo seminars. Also assisting my friend Jaybacca when he teaches his seminars and classes and picking up Kenpo/Arnis from him. I have been working out at a friend's Kenpo/Arnis school assisting him in teaching and helping out and learning in any way possible. I have also been getting back into Judo. So I have been very busy. In fact I only work out in boxing now in "The Dog Pound" and not at the gym as I have not enough time to do all I want to do and often find myself in "The Dog Pound" in the wee hours of the morning pounding the heavy bag and skipping rope to my round counter.

As for the watermark of SGM's face and the "mystery face" you have to look on the left side of the cover's picture. Looks for the eyes on both men. That's what gives it away. If you hold it on a certain angle with the light reflecting off the cover it's easier to see. I have checked with sources and it IS there.
:wavy:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 4, 2002)

But which is which.  I believe the higher one might be Mr. Paker.  :asian: 

lower one is located right by the left edge in the White/grey smoke just at the height of the guys shoulders..

The other is also on the left but about an inch in.  where the blcack clouds turn to yellow.

You can definitely see the eyes.  Pretty neat stuff.

Who's the Mystery guy?  Can't tell much from the eyes.

dot

p.s.  you realise that because of your post Gou, there are dozens of kenpo people staring and squinting intently at the cover of the Journey at this very minute.  Funny Stuff.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 4, 2002)

You know Mr. C,  i hear that renegade student of yours  "Ronin " will be in "the journey 2"  They say hes the Darth Maul of kenpo!!!  Ha  Ha Ha!!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 4, 2002)

Good to see you back. Are we going to the ballet next week while I'm up?

:ladysman:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks Gou, glad your back!!  I read that story at the Kenpo school, it's posted on one of the walls.  Another part of that story I liked was where it says about how the spetsnaz got to use all the gulag inmates for practice, how's that for serving your debt to mother russia.  My instructor is going to Florida at the end of the month for a seminar at Lee Wedlake's school with Vladimir.
How long have you been doing the Systema? Me, it's only been about a month, but I'm still learning Kenpo as well though.

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 5, 2002)

I just got done working out and painting my living room and it's late and I have to work tomorrow so I'll try and answer everyone's questions.

First, yes I am back. My dance card is a little full right now with training, work, and renovating my house. So it'll be a bit before I get back into massive posting and making the site hum like the bum of a skunk gone mad.

Dot - The top one is the Old Man.  As for the mystery person, well, it would ruin it if I told you. I suggest you look at the pictures in the book and try to match them. Yes it is funny that people will be looking at the cover now trying to figure it out. Most will never see it. Probably because, much like Kenpo, people miss the forest for the trees. It'll sit under their noses forever but they'll never see it.

Ronin - I don't know you. Not sure if you're talking about me. I'm not Mr. C's student if you are. I like to think of myself as a friend of his. By the way, Darth Maul was misunderstood. The poor guy was just trying to be friendly.

Renegade :erg: When will you be here? This weekend? If so, I suggest the Ballet might be in order. Let me know as I'll have to drop some stuff to hang with you. You're kewl in my book buhbuh!

Klondike93 - Yeah, systema is very kewl. How's that for testing your skills. "We gave that guy a knife and told him he could go free if he got by you. Show me what you know." Ha ha ha! Yeeesh. When they tell you they are going to break your arm or stab you and give you a choice you have to wonder what kind of soldier they were turning out eh? I've been at systema for about 8 months now but only seeing Vlad once a month or so but recently I started getting there every two weeks. Your instructor should love the seminar. In fact, I suggest you go see him too if you can. You will be blown away. In either case try and get a hold of "The Russian System Guidebook." It's a good primer for the art.

Ok, I'm off to bed.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 5, 2002)

I'll be in on the 12th.


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 5, 2002)

So that's why I can't see it, I'm not looking for tree's, I was looking for faces :rofl:   (now staring at book like it was a 3d picture):erg: 



> In either case try and get a hold of "The Russian System Guidebook"



Yeah I have it, as I was leaving one night my instuctor threw it at me and suggested I read it as it would help explain some things.



> My dance card is a little full right now, the Ballet



Had to have a little fun with that one Gou !!!:rofl: :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 5, 2002)

Klondike93 - Obviously you have never been to the Ballet with us. Renegade :erg: and I along with Jaybacca are regular patrons. Until you have been you won't know what you are missing. Renegade :erg: is loved by them.

The pictures are there. They are. Keep looking. Honest. Look at Dot's directions again.

The Systema guidebook is like a primer for learning more. A good start. Get some of the videos. They help too.

Renegade :erg: - I have the 12th off. I work the 13th so I can't get nutty but I want to show some of those ballet dancers the famous "Parker Stretch."


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 5, 2002)

Understood Gou.... 

The videos you talk about, are those the knife disarm ones or are there some others too?

Enjoy your "ballet'"   


:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 5, 2002)

Ok, I found the faces right where dot said they were. 

If we guess will you tell us if were are right Gou?

To me it looks like Mr. Trejo..... 


:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 5, 2002)

Just to prolong the fun I will not say who it is until many people have guessed or at least looked at it. So let me ask you, why would you say it was Mr. Trejo? For the record, YES, I do know who it is.

Aside from that I suggest you talk with your teacher regarding the Systema videos. I believe they are cheaper at seminars. There are vids regarding knife work, empty hand, seminars, groundfighting, and even improvised weapons.


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 5, 2002)

To me, the eyes look like the one in the portrait that Ed jr drew at the begining of his "journey".


:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 5, 2002)

We have one vote for Frank Trejo as the mystery man.

Anyone else care to chime in?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 5, 2002)

Maybe it is just my eyes but the vague facial structure looks like Huk Planas to me.  Maybe it is just what I want to see.


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 6, 2002)

We have one vote for Frank Trejo.
We have one vote for Huk Planas.

Anybody else?
:idunno:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 6, 2002)

Huk


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 6, 2002)

Mystery man vote

1 Frank Trejo votes

2 Huk Planas votes

We'll let this go a bit longer and then we'll have a big unveiling with cake and cookies and everything!


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 6, 2002)

No dog cookies please...

:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 6, 2002)

I would have say HUK.
--Dave


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 7, 2002)

Okie

1 Trejo vote

3 Planas votes

If no more come in soon we'll reveal the mystery man! Then we'll start to discuss why these 2 lone men are even on the front page.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 7, 2002)

Upon further review, of the pic.  The only person I could truely say I think it is.  Is the King himself Elvis.  

It may be a long shot but I'll stick with that.

dot  :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 7, 2002)

1 Trejo vote

3 Planas votes

1 Elvis vote.

:idunno:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 8, 2002)

I agree with Dot! Elvis!!


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 8, 2002)

Ok. We have:

1 Trejo vote

3 Planas votes

2 Elvis votes

Just as an aside, if you look at the portrait of Elvis in the book you'll see that while it is his face the body has been borrowed from one of the other people in the book? Can you guess which one?


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 8, 2002)

What other little tid bits about the book do you have?

Off to scan one more time and guess which is Elvis's body double so to speak.  Wait I got it, Mr.  Conatser  


:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 8, 2002)

Well would that make it the "Young Elvis" or the "Old Elvis?"


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 8, 2002)

hehehehe

Well let's see, having big ole GD hunting me down, and testing all his years of kenpo on my poor little body..........Young Elvis!!!!


(but really, Old Elvis )



:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 8, 2002)

The body below the head of Elvis is Bob White's.
Don't know about the pictures in the clouds, sorry.

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 9, 2002)

Bob White must have a Young Elvis body! Ha ha ha!

It's not like Elvis will need it where he is.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Apr 9, 2002)

It's Huk, the HUKster, the HUKleberry, the HUKmeister


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 9, 2002)

1 Trejo vote 

4 Planas votes 

2 Elvis votes 

Soon, soon we'll talk about more...


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 13, 2002)

Okie, if you've been looking at your copy of the Journey for hours on end to figure out who is on the front cover then look no more!

The mystery man on the cover to the lower left of the watermark of SGM Ed Parker, which if you think about it makes it on SGM's right hand side, is none other than...

*Richard "Huk" Planas!*

You can stop looking. Or start looking harder for some of you...Elvis indeed...Sheeesh!

Now, the debate can begin as to WHY they are there!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 13, 2002)

The Artist of the cover is the son of the Late SGM Parker, Ed Parker Jr.  so as such....... put his father in..... as should be.... He (Ed Jr.) was also promoted and validated by Huk and he has a great amount of respect for Huk and his knowledge not to mention knowing him for a long time.

If you were going to imply that Huk was SGM Parkers "right hand man" (which is what I sort of got the feeling of) he most certainly was NOT.  SGM Parker was asked this question over and over when he was living and his answer was always...... no one is my right hand man.  I have a right hand woman  (wife)!  then he would laugh.

If in the opinion of the artist he views him as such, he obviously has the right, like anyone, to voice his feelings and often does.

As always this is JMHO.
:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 13, 2002)

> He (Ed Jr.) was also promoted and validated by Huk and he has a great amount of respect for Huk



I thought he was promoted by Ron Chapel, shows what I know. Maybe I should go back to school and learn how to read better.

How did you find out it was Huk Gou? Did you ask him or did EPjr tell you?

peace dog

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 13, 2002)

I was going to say that the SGM is there because it's his Dad. Huk is there because Huk is like an Uncle to him. I don't know where you got this right hand man thing from.

Quick joke.

What is the one answer that most of the Kenpo seniors can agree on when asked who Mr. Parker passed his knowledge to?

"Me."

Ah ha ha ha!


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 13, 2002)

If you want to know more about the fabulous artwork of Ed Parker or ask him questions go to his website at

http://www.geocities.com/edparkerjr/


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _*
> I thought he was promoted by Ron Chapel, shows what I know.  *



Originally he was!  Then in addition to Ron Chap'el's promotion, Huk, Trejo and Wedlake also promoted him to first degree a few years later.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *If you want to know more about the fabulous artwork of Ed Parker or ask him questions go to his website at
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/edparkerjr/ *



That site always seems to be under construction  


:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



LOL!!!   I'm against an "under construction" posting on web
sites.  Any good site usually is ALWAYS under construction.  I'd
prefer "coming soon"


----------



## MCare1313 (Apr 14, 2002)

Great book,a must have for all kenpoist. GrandMaster Michael Robert Pick Founder of the Universal Kenpo Federation,featured in The Journey, is a true Kenpo warrior! I am proud and honored to be able to train under him!Mr. Pick visits our school every three months for weekend seminars.Everyone involved in Kenpo needs to experience a UKF Mike Pick Seminar!!!                                 


KENPO ROCKS/ROCK ON


----------

